# If we really want change at the next election.....



## z104 (29 Oct 2010)

In my opinion there is no difference between Fianna Fail , Fine Gael and Labour.

Are we only fooling ourself into thinking there will be change by voting for any of these 3 parties?


If we are honest and really want change then we need to vote for Socialist parties or a new Political party.

I think unless we vote for a socialist party or new Political party we will have the same cycle over and over again.

Is it time for less Mé Fein and more Sinn Fein?


----------



## callybags (29 Oct 2010)

Are you looking for change just for the sake of change?

Do you really want Sinn Fein running the country?


----------



## micmclo (29 Oct 2010)

Niallers said:


> Is it time for less Me Fein



An Independent TD tops the poll in our area every time and secures a lot for the area.

I think we'll see a lot more voters go Independent, try to secure their own Gregory Deal for their area.
But if one area gets more investment then others get less so obviously it can't work for everywhere

A TD who promises to try to save the county hospital is a lot more attractive then one who does what the party whip orders


----------



## z104 (29 Oct 2010)

callybags said:


> Are you looking for change just for the sake of change?
> 
> Do you really want Sinn Fein running the country?


 

No but I think Sinn Fein in coalition with Labour might work out better than Fianna Fail or Fine Gael.

I have never voted for the socialist party, Labour, Sinn Fein or any left leaning party but am seriously considering it for the next election..


----------



## DerKaiser (29 Oct 2010)

Niallers said:


> I have never voted for the socialist party..


 
They're all socialist parties.  

We seem have this view that our governments comprising FF & FG have been right leaning.  In my opinion they're both closer to the left.

Any further left and you're into communism.  Whereas the only right leaning party we've had in my memory were the PDs.


----------



## Pique318 (29 Oct 2010)

Not really Kaiser:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Mpsox (29 Oct 2010)

If Sinn Fein want my vote, they can 
-apologise for all the people their military wing killed in the Troubles, 
-apologise for blowing my desk up and my employers head office to pieces in the Bishopsgate bomb, 
-apologise for rattling my windows in the Canary Wharf bomb, 
-apologise for in general making the lives of Irish people living in the UK far more difficult in the 70s, 80s and 90s
-remove the terrorist supporting paraphanalia for sale on their website, including their number 1 best selling "undefeated army"T shirt and their 2011 Republican resistance calander
-elect a leader and deputy leader that actually live in and pay taxes in this country

then and maybe then, I might start to take them a bit more seriously


----------



## z107 (29 Oct 2010)

We need more than a new political party. We need a new system.

Fianna Fáil and Fine Gael, are the direct descendants of the opposing sides in the Irish civil war. They can apologise for that (and the collapse of the economy) before I'd even consider voting for them.


----------



## michaelm (29 Oct 2010)

Niallers said:


> In my opinion there is no difference between Fianna Fail , Fine Gael and Labour.


There is little between them in relation to competence but one stands out in relation to corruption.


----------



## z107 (29 Oct 2010)

> There is little between them in relation to competence but one stands out in relation to corruption.


I would say this is only because the other two aren't in power.


----------



## Howitzer (29 Oct 2010)

Pique318 said:


> Not really Kaiser:
> 
> [broken link removed]


The way things are going you may find this compass more useful.


----------



## micmclo (29 Oct 2010)

Pique318 said:


> [broken link removed]



Economic Left/Right: 1.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 4.67

Anyone else do it?

Looks like I'm a Fianna Fáil supporter 

[broken link removed]

And on this page, I'm pretty much the same as Hitler


----------



## Caveat (29 Oct 2010)

At this stage I am almost completely convinced that:

*A* 90 odd % of all of our politicians are complete chancers and are clueless -  and I'm not just sounding off, actually literally clueless. I mean it.

*B* I'd prefer a well meaning fool to a selfish one - but to compound that utter lack of political nous, the majority DO NOT CARE AT ALL about their electorate and what's more, treat them with extreme cynicism and derision.

I realise this may not be a revelation to many people and I have often expressed similar sentiments but really it was mostly letting off steam.

I now honestly believe the above.

I have no idea what I am going to do come election time but I vow to treat any politician who calls to my door with extreme hostility.


----------



## Birroc (29 Oct 2010)

At this point, I think that changing the government is akin to changing the lifeguard as a tsunami is approaching.


----------



## Complainer (31 Oct 2010)

Niallers said:


> In my opinion there is no difference between Fianna Fail , Fine Gael and Labour.



How did you come to this conclusion? How many of their policy documents have you analysed?


----------



## Yorrick (31 Oct 2010)

And still the firing squads await orders.


----------



## z107 (31 Oct 2010)

The Irish government only really for show now anyway.
Our real leaders aren't in the Dáil.


----------



## Protocol (31 Oct 2010)

micmclo said:


> An Independent TD tops the poll in our area every time and secures a lot for the area.


 

*THIS IS THE KEY PROBLEM.*

A TD is meant to work *for the whole country*, not for where's he or she is from.

But in Irl, they spend way too much time on local issues.


----------



## RonanC (31 Oct 2010)

Protocol said:


> But in Irl, they spend way too much time on local issues.



Which should be the job of County Councillors


----------



## Complainer (31 Oct 2010)

Protocol said:


> But in Irl, they spend way too much time on local issues.


Local issues that are brought to them by the people who will be voting in the next election - right?


----------



## Mpsox (1 Nov 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> The Irish government only really for show now anyway.
> Our real leaders aren't in the Dáil.


 
so who do you consider to be the real leaders?


----------



## z104 (1 Nov 2010)

Mpsox said:


> so who do you consider to be the real leaders?


 

I'm guessing he means higher civil servants.


----------



## Liamos (1 Nov 2010)

Or the EU?


----------



## Pique318 (1 Nov 2010)

or the unions ?


----------



## truthseeker (1 Nov 2010)

The bankers?


----------



## michaelm (1 Nov 2010)

We don't have Leaders, we have Rulers . . and they are the Germans and unelected eurocrats.


----------



## DerKaiser (2 Nov 2010)

Pique318 said:


> Not really Kaiser:
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
I don't buy that for a second.

Was there a statistically significant survey of members of irish polictical parties or did someone just fill in the chart based on their perceived relativities?

I did that survey and I'm down with Ghandi and the Dalai Lama.  And I still think FF are more left wing than me.

I'll elaborate slightly.  I think they're all fairly left wing when it comes to spending but have been right wing on taxation of incomes and profit!

As a country, a large majority of us have no problem with social welfare, state subsidised health care and free education.  In fact we'd probably happily pay the taxation required to support all of these in the normal course of events.  That makes us pretty left leaning in the general scheme of things.


----------

